# Blindsided and angry



## Lehua (Jun 5, 2020)

My husband was never faithful.
Once he left, he stopped communicating with me, moved in with his new girlfriend and our kids even moved in too (on the days he had them). I tried to speak to her because I just wanted to know about the women who’d be with my kids, but he stopped it and said I was unreasonable.

Anyway, I ended up having to pay him spousal support. I couldn’t keep up with spousal support, mortgage, and other expense. I was going to lose the house so I had to sell. He stopped communicating with me. He and his lawyer went radio silent on mine. It came to a place where the house would just be auctioned or I could sell and still have a profit. I did the latter. He gladly accepted half of the profits but told me what I did was illegal.
Anyway, he ended up getting married to his girlfriend. We are still married. I tried to finalize things but again radio silent from his lawyer then finally when my lawyer said “It has come to our attention that your client has re-married. We need to finalize divorce and stop spousal support.” His lawyer said she had dropped him several months ago.

Fast forward, his new wife discovered he was still married. She accused me of standing in their way.... But, I wanted to finalize things. They got it annulled. When they got married, kept paying spousal support but I deducted costs of a storage that contained his belongs which included a classic car! I tried to get him to take over things but he ignored it. Now, he filed an action to get back pay on the spousal support because he had to his illegal marriage annulled. I’m so frustrated.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Sadly, this is the state of the legal system.


----------

